
Wikipedia Times Out in Europe - adminu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes
======
sp332
Using
[https://www.uptrends.com/tools/uptime](https://www.uptrends.com/tools/uptime)
I only see timeouts from Frankfurt.

